

A beautiful interactive model of Solar System - blearyeyed
http://www.sunaeon.com/#/solarsystem/cinematic/

======
ColinWright
I'm on my not-so-smart-phone and can't tell - is this the same thing as being
discussed here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3844930>

??

~~~
blearyeyed
No, they are different.

~~~
ColinWright
Thx.

